# Interesting Audio Problem on a Palladia Recording



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

I was watching the Jeff Back Live at Ronnie Scott's that I recorded sometime back. DD5.1 sounded okay until Imogene Heap came on stage. Beck walked over to the left side (my right) of the stage and picked up a mike and started talking. Thought it sounded weird. He handed it to Imogene and when she started singing her voice came from the back on the left side of my room. I put my BD copy in the Panny 210. No matter which audio I selected ol' Imogene was coming from center stage. I had a problem getting a good recording of Journey not long ago as well. No fix for this one except to delete it as I did Journey. I recorded Beck because I'm old and too lazy to get up and put the BD in the Panny. :lol:


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Had similar issues with that same program. More like loss of left side channel fullness in some of the tracks. But since I have that program now on BlueRay, std DVD (for here in my office), and CD for commuting, my DVD recording from Paladia is now a coaster.

Have you heard his Rock and Roll Party Honoring Les Paul? Just brilliant!

Don "now if they would just play Al Di Meola's Morocco Fantasia" Bolton


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

No, I haven't heard that one. But I will Wed when it gets here. :lol: Just ordered it from Amazon based on your comment. Thanks.


----------

